# Play Date for Babies and Toddlers



## yipee (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi All,
It would be great to find some company for my son Leo and maybe make it a weekly meet up so us mums can have a coffee and chat and the children can play and make friends. 

Would anyone be interested in coming to a play date for the kids? happy to host it at my house in The Lakes (will have toys and some healthy snacks) we could then either rota it at others homes, meet at a child friendly cafe or keep it going at mine.

If your interested send an e-mail to [email protected]

Hope to meet some of you soon.

Wendy


----------

